# Experience With Either of These Two Breeders



## Mandysmom (Jan 3, 2021)

I will be looking for another Havanese puppy in the not-too-distant future. Does anyone have experience with or knowledge of Tapscott BIS Havanese in Kansas City or Wildflower Havanese in Colorado? Thanks!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mandysmom said:


> I will be looking for another Havanese puppy in the not-too-distant future. Does anyone have experience with or knowledge of Tapscott BIS Havanese in Kansas City or Wildflower Havanese in Colorado? Thanks!


Tapscott is a highly reputable and well-known, highly successful show breeder. There is someone else on the forum who recently got a pup from Wildflower. I believe she was quite happy with the experience, but I'll let her speak for herself!


----------

